# Shyness around girls



## itsovernow (Nov 16, 2005)

I am 16, and have recently met a girl I really liked with a group of other people. Inevitably, due to the fact that I am very shy, I could not summon up the courage to talk to her. I have managed to get her MSN adress from a friend, but have no idea how to start a conversation with her. any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## SadGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

You are only 16, its normal, dont worry about it, just be you, my friend likes shy guys and she is very nice and cute, she ended up marrying a shy guy and she loves him for who he is...so just dont worry bout it -k-......just be you....how should you start a convo? How about..."Hi"

feel free to pm me if you want


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 17, 2005)

When you can't think of anything to say, it's often helpful to ask the other person something about her...

If you start by saying something like, "Hi... we sort of met the other day at ____ with a group of people. How are you doing?" ... Ask her about other people in the group... how she met them, how long she's known them... what does she do? is she in school? working? things like that... people are often happy to talk about themselves as long as you aren't overly prying.

And don't forget she'll be part of that conversation too... it won't only be you typing.


----------



## tammys (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi itsovernow,

Where did the two of you meet?  Perhaps you can use that as a common interest to start the conversation... the best advice I can give, is to be yourself.  Let her know that you would like to get to know her more!

It sounds simple, but the best way to start the conversation would be.. "hi".

Once you do that... respond to what she says... ask her questions.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Eunoia (Nov 19, 2005)

I'd agree that the best thing you can do is just be yourself... and go for it. It'll probably be asier over msn for you anyways, so in a way at least you don't have to worry about sounding nervous or blushing etc... right??? msn allows you to be funny to, ie, you can type something and then insert some fun emoticon etc... she'll also feel less nervous and you guys will be in a conversation w/in a matter of seconds... however, the trick is to sustain the conversation, so to keep it going you could do what was already suggested: talk about how you met, your friends, her friends, what you have to do the next day, what you did today, about a class, work, about a hobby.... anything really as long as she can respond.... if she's interested she will ask questions too and give you more than y/n answers... good luck!


----------



## kant (Nov 19, 2005)

There are four things that can never go wrong with a girl.
1) ask her about her family 
2) say something about who beautiful she looks
3) say something nice about her shoes.
4) never interrupt her when she talks.


----------

